# Theistic Satanism And The Sikh Religion



## vegangoth (Jul 12, 2009)

First off I just want to say that I LOVE Sikhism. I feel so honoured when I read the Adi Granth as It is so full of love and devotion to God. But as I'm not a Sikh ( yet?) I may have misunderstood many ideas so please accept my apology in advance if I offend you. Offense is not my intention. Ok on with my post lol.

I'm a theistic Satanist, which means I have a love and a belief in a literal God whom I call Satan. Unlike how the Christians  ( and others) see him I do not belive he is evil etc. I belive evil can only exist in human intent. I belive that my god is a god of love and when I read the Gura Granth sahib it's him I see represented there. Unlike a vast ( probably most) Theistic Satanist I belive in compassion and helping my fellow man even if I'm not directly benefiting from it. Most theistic Satanist will tell you that our god deals with us on an individual bases and many times we don't often agree on how to worship him. Many like to do ritual, many like to do magik I don't like to do either of those things. I have always preferred meditation and basically just saying his name like a mantra during that time. I guess you could say that if he deals with us on an individual bases then we can worship him the same way.

Sikhism has so many wonderful qualities, qualities that I have looked for within Theistic Satanism and just not found. So while I belive ( rember I'm not highly educated in the Sikh faith) that I ( and others) could follow this religion and still have Satan as my God after all it's only a name. What do Sikhs think?

I know that the religion does not have the Abrahamic "Satan"=evil "God"=good theology but I still feel I need to stress that I don't in anyway way belive my god to be evil. 

Thanks for reading and I hope I din't put you to sleep


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 12, 2009)

The response you'll get is probably pre-conceived notions of Satan. Since adolescence, I have seen so many movies which show that Satan is linked with the dark side which takes one away from the Lord God.

But do not get swayed by others' negative opinions because I believe what really matters is the strong sincere feelings of devotion and love within yourself.


----------



## vegangoth (Jul 12, 2009)

namjap said:


> The response you'll get is probably pre-conceived notions of Satan. Since adolescence, I have seen so many movies which show that Satan is linked with the dark side which takes one away from the Lord God.
> 
> But do not get swayed by others' negative opinions because I believe what really matters is the strong sincere feelings of devotion and love within yourself.


 
Sadly the pre-concived ideas do make it hard for many people to "Think outside the box" Which is understandible, which is also why I always stress that I most certainly don't belive in the evil Satan. It also means that people need to think a whole lot more about what they truly belive rather than what they are TOLD to belive. Intresting discussions can happen lol.


----------



## Hardas Singh (Jul 12, 2009)

What if you traveled to a country where the word "God" meant "Satan" and the word "Satan" meant "God"?

To be honest the Satan you are describing is not the same guy Christians talk about, or even the same Satan I've heard most theistic Satanists talk about. Most theistic Satanists I've read about do not actually worship Satan rather they see him as a sort of friend and role model. Most of the material I've read by theistic Satanists describing their beliefs say they believe in a survival of the fittest mentality, and self indulgence and hedonism. I do not know much about satanism of any kind, but this is just what I've read both from Satanists and non-Satanists.
Sikhs believe in worshiping only God (whatever word you call God), although God is also a friend. Sikhs believe in helping others even if they do not deserve to be helped. Sikhs are supposed to follow very moral lives and restrain ourselves from immorality. Sikhs are also not permitted to practice magick or the occult. Sikhs can not be followers of any other religion than Sikhism.

Everyone is welcome to choose Sikhism, even theistic Satanists although if you became a Sikh you would no longer be a theistic Satanist. I suggest that you read more about Sikhism and pray to God (by whatever name you choose) to guide you to the right decision.


----------



## vegangoth (Jul 13, 2009)

The Satanists you aee describing Satyadhi are actually know as "Laveyan" or "Modern" Satanist. These types are probebly the most widley know, thanks to Anton Lavey, "The Church of Satan" and "The Satanic Bible" As you have said they see Satan as role model or an archetype. Theistic's tend not to get on well with the majority of modern Satanists as they ( the modern) are very anti theist. The one thing we do have in common is our beieif if individualism; but Modern Satanists strive to be like all they other Modern satanists so not sure where there individualism comes in lol.

For me the only real liknk to theistic satanism I have is that I belive in an actual being called "Satan" I dont practise magic.

thank you so much for the post and I hope you didn't mind me correcting you about modern and theistic Satanists


----------



## Randip Singh (Jul 13, 2009)

> I belive evil can only exist in human intent.



Indeed.

Evil exists according to Sikhism when people are swayed by the 5 thieves or Obsessions, that are to do with self and self gratification:

Kaam - Obsession with Sex 
Krodh - Anger or Stubborness - not willing to listen
Moh - Materialism and obsession with material things
Lobh - Greed - wanting more than ones fair share
Hankaar - Egotism - total self centeredness.

All these things make us Munmukh (or self willed).


----------



## vegangoth (Jul 13, 2009)

randip singh said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Evil exists according to Sikhism when people are swayed by the 5 thieves or Obsessions, that are to do with self and self gratification:
> 
> ...


 
That makes so much sense. 

Within my religion and also within the modern Satanists. We tend to not have a problem with most of the above and most of us follow the decree ( for want of a better word) " Indulgence NOT compulsion plus we won't let our intrets in many of the above to get in the way of our relationships.. Krodh and Hankaar are really the only two that I persoanlly try my very hardest to avoid. Although OBSESSION with anything is not on my radar either.


----------



## Randip Singh (Jul 13, 2009)

vegangoth said:


> That makes so much sense.
> 
> Within my religion and also within the modern Satanists. We tend to not have a problem with most of the above and most of us follow the decree ( for want of a better word) " Indulgence NOT compulsion plus we won't let our intrets in many of the above to get in the way of our relationships.. Krodh and Hankaar are really the only two that I persoanlly try my very hardest to avoid. Although OBSESSION with anything is not on my radar either.



The way to combat these in Sikhism is through:

Sat -Truthful Living
Santokh - Contenment (be happy with what you have)
Daya - Compassion for others
Nimrata - Humility
Pyare - Love


----------



## vegangoth (Jul 14, 2009)

randip singh said:


> The way to combat these in Sikhism is through:
> 
> Sat -Truthful Living
> Santokh - Contenment (be happy with what you have)
> ...


 
That's one of the reasons I love Sikhism and the Sikh people is because you do try to be better people but not for selfish reasons but because you feel that it will make the world a beter place ( and also end rebirth, if I'm right?). I try to live the above because I like the way it feels. I don't like to be angry I like to show compassion to those who need it but if they pove they are not worthy for it then i might not be as compasionate but I also wouldn't be cruel just for the sake of it either.


----------



## Hardas Singh (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you for the correction. I do not mind at all, since Satanism is probably less understood than Sikhism.


----------

